# Hey!



## Andrea (9 mo ago)

I’m Andrea, here for all things fishing. 🙌🏻


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

Welcome to OGF


----------



## Bronson (May 16, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Welcome Andrea What part of the state are you in ?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Welcome aboard Andrea!


----------



## bassplayer (Sep 15, 2017)

Welcome!!


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Welcome to a great site !! Part of the state, species, etc.?


----------



## CompTimeII (Dec 17, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Welcome to the site. Lots of info and good people here.

Kip


----------



## jdlovejoy4 (2 mo ago)

Welcome is that a picture of you on your horse?


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

jdlovejoy4 said:


> Welcome is that a picture of you on your horse?


Who knows. Just someone who joined 8 months ago, made this one post and has never been on here again.


----------



## RodsInTheMud (3 mo ago)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Who knows. Just someone who joined 8 months ago, made this one post and has never been on here again.


Yeah at least it wasn’t 50 posts and wrecked the threads! 🤣😂🤣


----------

